# River valley machine skid quick attach



## SLICK_N_STICKY

Got my River Valley Machine quick attach yesterday for my Ford 1910. Not real happy with the quality. Has anyone else purchased one from them?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I've never even heard of them. Any pictures and additional details about it?


----------



## SLICK_N_STICKY

They sell them on E-bay. Its like a universal set-up. It only cost me $350. You fit and weld it to whatever you need it on.


----------



## pogobill

Is there any more parts with it? It should have a couple of brackets that fit on the end of your boom when you remove the bucket. Then use the same pins to attach the brackets that are then welded to this unit you show in the picture.
Then you can see if you can find the female part of this unit to weld to your bucket so you can use it again... or perhaps if you're flush, you can start buying and collecting skid steer attachments for your tractor.


----------



## sickofit

SLICK_N_STICKY said:


> They sell them on E-bay. Its like a universal set-up. It only cost me $350. You fit and weld it to whatever you need it on.


high wher did youget that and do you have the phone number was looking for place i got the one i have and need to find parts think they where by dubuque if you can help thanks.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Just a suggestion, "IF" you can't get any more parts from the seller, you can always cut the brackets off your bucket and weld onto the adapter. You need to cut these brackets off anyway in order to weld on the adapter plate to the bucket. Bye


----------



## pogobill

Good idea there BB, I already have the quick attach on mine, and the proper buckets, so I never would have thought about that. Makes sense!


----------



## Tbirdage

I'm looking at buying this for my MF 1533 and found this thread. Do you recommend this or should I pass?


----------

